# kingdom of God book



## thistle93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi! I am looking for a good book on the topic of the Kingdom of God. Especially interested in the yet-not yet dimension. How the kingdom is present but not yet consummated. I fall in between an amill and a historical premil view. So I would prefer one from an amill view. Would Ridderbos be my best bet? Also willing to look at from historical premil view. Would Ladd be my best bet? Any other recommends in those two camps. Please no dispensational or post-mil view books. Thank you! 




For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 14, 2012)

_The Eschatology of Paul _by Gerhardus Vos would fit the bill -- a diagram that is frequently used to illustrate the now/not yet concept first appeared in this book.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 14, 2012)

Matthew, here's the one that J recommended:

Amazon.com: _Pauline Eschatology_ (9780875525051): Geerhardus Vos

And this is also good:

Amazon.com: _A Case for Amillennialism: Understanding the End Times_ (9780801064357): Kim Riddlebarger


----------

